# Oh I can not wait



## jttheclockman (Oct 22, 2015)

I just met a guy on FB that makes some of the best looking pen blanks I have ever seen. He uses a technique I have been wanting to try for some time. I bought all the equipment and books and videos but life got in the way. 

I invited him here and I think he will come over. You will be amazed. 

When I said there are things we have never even touched yet in blank making this will be a pure example of that.


----------



## qquake (Oct 22, 2015)

Now I can't wait!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 22, 2015)

qquake said:


> Now I can't wait!




Oh you will be blown away. His pens will go to the front page immediately. The like button will get a work out.

He is waiting for acceptance to the site.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 22, 2015)

John, your right , every time we think we've seen it all we find out how wrong we are. Let's give him a big welcome.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 22, 2015)

You can't wait?

We don't wanna wait either!  


Spill, already!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 22, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> John, your right , every time we think we've seen it all we find out how wrong we are. Let's give him a big welcome.



Roy I have been saying this for some time now and can not stress the fact that we need to think outside the box. There is so much more to this pen turning stuff. The sky is the limit. I am jealous of this guy because it was about 5 years ago I started putting this idea together but I could just not find the time to really sink my teeth into it. Was working a zillion hours a week and so many other things came up. But I am happy for him to develop it for making of pen blanks. I will let him introduce this. It is his show.


----------



## Sandsini (Oct 22, 2015)

Okay... I'm intrigued.


----------



## magpens (Oct 22, 2015)

Hmmmm .... this is going to be interesting .....


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 22, 2015)

I always enjoy seeing new and exciting pieces from people like this, however, I enjoy even more the pen from the new turner who is so proud of their very first pen from a $5 kit and a $2 blank. Might not be front page material right away but nevertheless you can feel how proud they are from a million miles away. Hopefully we don't let them get overshadowed. 
Just sayin'


----------



## Sprung (Oct 22, 2015)

I wonder if this is the same person/blanks that I've been amazed by the last few weeks, seeing his work on Facebook. If so, it's something I've wanted to try, but never even thought about the implications or possibility of using it to make a pen.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 22, 2015)

This is a new pen turner. 4 months in.  I am sure he had the same feelings we all did when we made our first pen. But the fact remains we need more people like him to take us down these hidden paths so we can expand this great hobby. Some people take to it faster than others. I will let him tell us all his story.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 23, 2015)

Bob, I  think we will always feel that the new turner is the future of the IAP and agree their first efforts are great. The thing to remember is the new member with his first pen becomes the innovator a few years later.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

Man, talk about performance anxiety?  That was some buildup to what I hope is not a big let down. As JT said, I've only been making pens for about four months and almost two weeks now.  (I looked back at the picture of the first pen I made and gave to my wife)  Anyway, I started with Slimlines like most people and started doing segmented stuff and Celtic knot pens.  I have to insert here that I have done cabinet work for over thirty years and had my own custom cabinet shop for around twenty five years.  I used to build custom fishing rods as a hobby about thirty five or so years ago and when I started making pens I wondered if there was  a way to combine the two.  After a lot of failures for one reason or another, I finally found the way to do it.  I've started wrapping thread on my tubes and casting them in polyester resin.  I'm still hit or miss on the casting part, but slowly getting there.  Here's some pics of what I've been doing so far.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

Here's some of the pens JT was talking about. Those first ones were my early pens.


----------



## magpens (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome Ted !!!!! .. I'll be the first to welcome you to this IAP page where you have been talked about but not identified until you yourself logged in!


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

magpens said:


> Welcome Ted !!!!!



Thank you sir. For some reason the pics didn't attach on the last post. I'll retry them now.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome Ted 

I am glad you came over. I did write you on the FB page but i always hated that site. Go there every once in awhile. I suggest you post your pens in the Show Off Your Pens forum here. It will get seen more so. People need to see your work.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

Trying again to get the pics to post.

I'll post more of them on the Show Off section.


----------



## magpens (Oct 23, 2015)

Those are BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## Marnat3 (Oct 23, 2015)

WOW and Welcome.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 23, 2015)

Ted, welcome to IAP! I've been enjoying seeing your work on Facebook and am glad to be able to see it here now too! Your idea and work on the thread wrapping on your pens is just plain awesome - very innovative to bring something from one previous hobby into a new one.


----------



## Ted Sachs (Oct 23, 2015)

Thank you y'all, it is very humbling to see the work y'all do and for you to like what I'm doing.  I'll be posting pics of stuff in the works and ideas I have for future pens. I've got quite a few lined up to do already.


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 23, 2015)

Ted take your time. I did not mean to put any pressure on you but i did get excited seeing this work. I am a sucker for the thinking outside the box blank making and this fits in that realm. It is going to be a real treat seeing this kind of work. You are about to introduce us all to another medium used to making pen blanks. The patterns that can be achieved will be great fun watching you as you continue to amaze us. You have to show that green one. 

Have a look around the site when you get a chance and make yourself at home. It is a good group. We all are here to share and learn. Thanks again for coming over.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 23, 2015)

Wow ... ok, John, I have to say it was worth the suspense! 

Welcome to Pen Turner's Anonymous, Ted!


----------



## pianomanpj (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome from Maine, Ted, and thank you for showing your beautiful work! :biggrin:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 23, 2015)

Beautiful stuff - Save a few for the Bash in February - Blanks and Pens.  Not that I relish the competition, but I suspect you will do well.  Amazing what can be done with a small palette. Keep us amazed.


----------



## suefox51 (Oct 23, 2015)

WOWOWOWOW and welcome to the best group around!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome to IAP....


----------



## stonepecker (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome Ted from central Minnesota.

Great idea and beautiful pens.  After you have been here awhile.......maybe we can talk you into doing either a video or writing a discription of your process.  Our IAP library is always looking for information.  And once there, it is there forever.

Thanks for joining and showing us your work.  It is great.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome to IAP!  Have caught your wrapping on FB and am glad to see you here!!


----------



## J Michael (Oct 23, 2015)

Welcome from North Richland Hills, Ted!


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 26, 2015)

I told you so!!!!!:smile-big:


----------



## tim self (Oct 31, 2015)

I'm intriged. Interesting blanks and nice pens.


----------



## wob50 (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome from Louisiana great job..... Seems like the wrap blanks has almost endlessly possibleables...
Looking forward to more of your great work..


----------



## robutacion (Nov 1, 2015)

Welcome to the IAP family...!

I'm know to make pen blanks out of anything however, I'm always excited about new techniques and or designs, segmentation and Celtic knots, was never something that interested me but, with also background in cabinet making furniture designer and so on, I can differentiate correct angles, good joints and quality glue ups, some of your blanks intrigued me and that is a good thing.

Keep up the good work and best of luck on IAP and possibly as a Vendor...!

Cheers
George


----------

